# our mini donkey: Loretta Lynn ..bag is full and tight!!!



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we are so excited...our first donkey foaling ...I have delivered 100's of kid goats and lambs..never a foal!!! We got Loretta, her 6 month old son Tucker and her 30 year old Mom Rosalee from a gentleman who lost his lease...We have no plans on rebreeding but just enjoying these amazing animals. Her baby Jack, Tucker was a very sick little man and we tried for several months to help him..finally in the end we had to put him down since he was suffering..it was heart breaking and I think Loretta new...she was mad at me for a long time..so we decided she will get to keep this new baby no matter the gender..so please think PINK lol..I was doing some reasearch to remind my myself what to expect and since she just bagged up today or last night and the fluid is clear we have a ways to wait..but I will be keeping a close eye on her. She now wants me with her all the time and snaps at Rosalee and our other Jennet Josie. We dont really know how old Loretta is..our best guess is between 5 and 7 years old..but she seems in good health...: ) please pray all goes well for her...we have grown very attached to all our donkeys : )


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

I would love to see pictures of your donkey. I think they are so cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will definitely have to post pics! Good luck!


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Thinking good thoughts for the long ears.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you, I'm too excited..I need to calm down lol......she is still holding out...but from what I read first sign of full udder could mean 1 week to 1 month to go still UGH...our girls are all traditional grey with black cross over shoulders except Thelma..she is a small standard and a reddish brown with a frosty dusting....all are sweet and learning to trust us. Our little Oscar we had since four months is being trained by my 12 year old daughter...she is amazing with him. She taught him to put his halter on..pickup his legs to get his hooves tended to..he leads stands, waits, backs up...she loves him and you know he loves her : ) we are learning as a family how to best care for them.... Its a great experiance


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Donkey babies! Must post photos 

Good luck with the foaling


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay you seriously, MUST post photos! OMG they sound so adorable and sweet! I hope Loretta doesn't keep you waiting too long! 
My husband works with horses, and this time of year he works nights and foals all the mares. I am so jealous! I don't know anything about foaling out horses or mules, but I sure am envious. When I used to work on a farm years ago I'd always get to the barn right after the foal was born, so always missed the birth! They never wanted to foal when I was there lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok you asked for it lol here are our donkeys..: ) 








this is my daughter Jessica with both her boys, Oscar up front and Tucker in the red halter...Tucker is the baby we had to put down do to illness...Broke Jessicas heart








This is Loretta a few months ago....she has come along way in trusting








This bumping old lady Is Rosalee. She is said to be about 30 years old. Her owner lost his lease and we could not stand the thought of her ending up at the sale barn...and in our lack of knowledge we thought her bumpy state meant she was starving lol..turned out those are fat pockets!! so no more grain for her lol..but she is a funny old gal








this fine lady is Josie...she is Oscars mom... Hubby Bought the two as a pair before we took in all these others for free..you will be amazed how many free donkeys there are out there needing good loving homes..so many think they are dumb stubborn animals..but they are actually very smart..fast learning..and gentle gentle animals...my 1 1/2 year old grand daughter loves them and they put up with her : ) 








this is Thelma...she wouldnt let us touch her when we got her...now she hums to me when Im out loving on her...all three..Loretta, Josie and Thelma are bred...all three are huge so close to foaling..but only Loretta filled her udders : )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well I dont know what happened to the pix..they didnt go in order and I lost a few...lol..the order is Thelma, loretta,rosalee and josie is last there...Ill try to repost the boys with my daughter


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You HAVE to post pics of the babies!!! Sooo cute! So are they just pets?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok..I slipped another pic in lol Oneis Jessica with her boys and the other my grand daughter katherine ..the Donkeys will always come to her when he calls them : )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes nygoatmom..they are pets...we took in Loretta, Tucker Rosalee and Max..which lives my with daughter and her donkey boys...so they didnt have to go to the sale barn..Fell in love...My husband brought Josie and her baby Oscar home before them. we want to give them a job and learn to train then hopefully take in other free unwanted donkeys and train them for a job...pull carts, run with goats or sheep...something to give them value in some one eye...I htink them just being pets is value enough but in this time and age they need a job to justify being fed so we took the motto a Donkey with a job is a donkey with a home...if we can give 2-4 donkeys a year a new life with a new job and new family who will value and love them.then we will have done good...in the mean time the ones we have now have their forever home...
I will post pix of the babies as they are born : ) promise


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's awesome....I am so glad you can do that! Are they expensive to keep?I know they are sweet looking lil babies! Who wouldn't love them?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Donkeys are way cheaper than a horse but can eat a lot of hay if you dont have them on brouse...DOnkeys do best on rough brouse...weeds bushes and such...where a horse need quality the donkey does better on what you would never feed a horse lol..and grain is not needed unless you have a thin donkey and only until she or he has gained it back. Donkeys get fat easy and it needs to be watched...you see Rosalees pic..she is bumpy..that is fat pockets and decreased life span...although she is already 30 years old lol....so if you have a nice grubby pasture with lots of variety...a donkey would be happy..no feed and no alfalfa..just hay or graze fresh water salt..and mineral are good too...they do need to be wormed every three months and there are vaccinations for them. Coggins is still checked...you can tell the difference between Josie and the others..she is silky, soft, no fat rolls...we paid $250 for her and her jack from a breeder who took care of his donkeys..wormed and such...no fat roll on josie ( a fat roll is the first signof too much fat..its where the mane slouches sideways do to fat) Loretta and Rosalee look more mousy, hair is more wooley, Loretta still has loose stools...it will take several more months to get her looking as good as Josie...any way..got going there lol...they are great pets and do very well with sheep and goats.but not Oscar..he is still a intaked Jack and he will not be good with the others until he is fixed and more mature..


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you for the pics. Maybe I should change my little farm to a fainting goat and mini donkey farm:think:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

they make a great addition : ) and easy to fall in love with!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info happybleats....you are doing a great thing!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well Loretta's milk is getting more color..which means she is close...I hope!!! She sure is needy...and doesn't like to share when I'm with her plus my goats will start kidding on the 13th and I still have four sheep to lamb!!!..Im tired already just thinking about the lost sleep :dazed:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL....I cannot wait to see those babies...we need LOTS of pics


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are all so precious! Thanks for those pics, I really loved seeing them  I wish we had more land, I'd love to have a mini donkey for the goats and kids! Good luck with all the upcoming births, you definitely sound like you'll be running on super powers haha  Hope you stocked up on coffee!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Loretta's milk is now Opaque..not quite white...getting there!!! : )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I bet its sooner than later!! she is a bit crabby now lol...this is almost as hard as waiting for goats to kid!! UGH


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just waiting to see those cute pics of a baby donkey!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

me too lol..: )


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:coffee2: Yep...waiting here too....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

UGH I thought waiting for a Goat to kid was fustrating..try waiting for your first ever foal birth YIKS...she looks miserable..she is crabby..and needing..but wont let me touch her udders much now..so dont know how the milk is doing..will try again today..but its got to be soon right...!!:sigh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Come on Loretta! we want to see what your hiding in there!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

her milk is white...that means 12 to 24 hours...I need to run out and check her virgina area..its said if its very deep red foaling is with in 6-12 hours !!! Im excited.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

waiting along with everyone else. Hope all goes well..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ok..she is very red...very red....Giggle....soon a baby mini donkey will be a part of our family...Im so excited


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice! Good luck.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here she is...a adorable little Jenny....Meet Dolly : )


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness! How cute is that?!?!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## doecygoat (Jan 18, 2013)

Awww Congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thank you...we are excited and wow we survived it lol...now we wait for Josie and Thelma to foal...we have no idea when Thelma is due and Josie can foal any were between April and July lol...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is just way too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute , congrats.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness! How sweet is that?!  Congrats!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Awww sooo cute!!!


----------



## pigpen065 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have a beautiful little donkey that my son named Biscuit that will foaling this spring sometime.....not exactly sure when. My son named her Biscuit and the new baby (regardless of gender) will be Gravy!  She loves her goat friends. We also have a "guard donkey" with our cows and calves. He is a gelding named Badonkadonk. He is not as friendly (he likes to sneak up when you aren't paying attention, but as soon as you look at him, he runs off!! LOL!!) Biscuit would not have anything to do with us when she first got there, but she is finally starting to trust us enough to know that we will feed her treats and give her love. She still won't let us pet her, but she will at least come stand next to us!!  They are so cute, and yes they are stubborn, but not dumb!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes pigpen065 they are stubborn...ours were not friendly when we got them but quickly began to trust us..I was worried Loretta woundn't let us near Dolly but she did...: ) I will send a good web site for learning to work with donkeys ...got to go look it up again...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

updated pix of Dolly ...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness...cutest thing ever!  I want a donkey now! So cute! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thank You...she is so sweet...loves kisses already..I cant wait until she can run with the goats...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG !! How freakin adorable 
That is just so much cuteness , lolol :hugs:
Congrats :stars:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is just too precious!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

OH BOY...And I mean BOY...Our Dolly Pardon is Hank William lol..Yep its a boy...Not that we mind...at least once he is gilded he..he will be better than a jenny who comes in heat lol..Plus my daughter little man Oscar will have a buddy : P Mu daughter said she will call him Little Willy lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh: Are donkeys harder to sex when they are young? I have no experience with horses/donkeys/mules.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> :laugh: Are donkeys harder to sex when they are young? I have no experience with horses/donkeys/mules.


Oh Noooo, the boys are generally VERY obvious with their man parts.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

no..no man parts at all..a donkey wont drop until about 18 months of age..what I thought was an udder area was his man hood..which is a fold of skin basically..until we saw her ummm I mean him pee...we were sure he was a she....this is our first experience Sexing a donkey...we took the gender of these rescues at the word of who who got them from lol..sooooo we decided to turn Oscar, our now 10 month old baby jack over and take a good look..hes such a sweet boy...he didn't mind showing us what to look for lol...YEP they looked the same lol..maybe Josie ( who is Oscars mom) will foal a jenny..or Thelma  but for now we are loving our little willy...


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol, I figured the minis were the same as the full sized. Although their testicles may not drop..,their other parts were obvious from the get go.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

They might be for someone who knows what to look for lol...


----------

